# aim small to miss small with a funny end



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

nothing new a principle we all know "aim small, miss small" ... LOL in fact I hit the second shoot as promised but didn't hear clearly (background music) so I did a third ...






this was the target









enjoy !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

great way to keep the target shooting eye(s) in tune. sweet shooting as always.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely shooting!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Imperial said:


> great way to keep the target shooting eye(s) in tune. sweet shooting as always.





Charles said:


> Lovely shooting!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Thanks guys, I am shooting the bottle tops every day from different distances and that for sure has improved my accuracy so "aim small, miss small" is proven one more time !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting Arturo!


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks guys and gals ! glad you liked ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Great shooting and small target accuracy!


----------

